# to all Mcpl's what duties do you carry out



## mcpl_spunky (8 Mar 2005)

Hey guys just wondering about what kind of duties you guy's carry out at your home corps and how is it being a Mcpl at your home corps


----------



## Jonny Boy (8 Mar 2005)

i am not a M/Cpl, but the M/Cpl's at my corp are supposed to be section comanders. there are in charge of getting phone calling done and keeping track of all the cadets that have left. they are also the ones that are the direct link from the Seniors to the cadets. i.e enforcing the 3 D's. 

we have 2 different squadrons at my corp. this is how things are run at mine. i am not sure of the other one. it should be the same.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (8 Mar 2005)

MCpl.'s at my corp do the same thing section commanders. Calling cadets. They are also in charge of the nominal roll for there platoon.


----------



## Saorse (8 Mar 2005)

Since my corps does not have the capacity for different sections and section commanders, Master Corporals basically drift through as an NCO with very little power, and act as instructors or training aids, since every M/Cpl in our corps is gold star qualified. Now that I'm NSCE Qualified, I am ... a top tier Master Corporal, if you will. I am a primary instructor, called upon to practice giving drill, leading our corps, roll call: preparing for a Warrant's job.


----------



## Franko (8 Mar 2005)

MCpl Saorse said:
			
		

> Since my corps does not have the capacity for different sections and section commanders, Master Corporals basically drift through as an NCO with very little power, and act as instructors or training aids, since every M/Cpl in our corps is gold star qualified. Now that I'm NSCE Qualified, I am ... a top tier Master Corporal, if you will. I am a primary instructor, called upon to practice giving drill, leading our corps, roll call: preparing for a Warrant's job.



Sounds like a sad state of affairs in your corps. Mcpl is the integeral link between Snr NCOs and Jnr NCOs. If they don't do their job, the chain of command fails. If they have little power, it's because they fail to use their skills and employ it properly.

I thought a Mcpl cannot go beyond Sgt without an advanced course such as CLI D&C or Arctic Indoc/ Para etc.

Regards


----------



## Saorse (8 Mar 2005)

Franko said:
			
		

> Sounds like a sad state of affairs in your corps. Mcpl is the integeral link between Snr NCOs and Jnr NCOs. If they don't do their job, the chain of command fails. If they have little power, it's because they fail to use their skills and employ it properly.
> 
> I thought a Mcpl cannot go beyond Sgt without an advanced course such as CLI D&C or Arctic Indoc/ Para etc.
> 
> Regards



Our corps gets 20 people on a good night. Welcome to rural Canada.

Our M/Cpl's have very little power because not only are there only 2 of us, one of which is as qualified as the undergrowth on a rotten pineapple, but there is so little need for this link of NCO's within such a small corps with 1 solitary section. I teach, assist teachers, lead little groups on local exercises and such, but my responsibilities are not as they should be.

Also, as far as I know, Sgt. is now as high as you can go without NSCE: I have never heard anything about the advanced course prerequisites.


----------



## Franko (8 Mar 2005)

Sorry to hear about your corps. Not much you can do in a small town. I worked with a corps in Harvey NB. They paraded on a good night 32 pers all ranks.

Recruiting is so hard in a small town.

Regards


----------



## Saorse (8 Mar 2005)

Understood. Especially when of our "graduates" next year leaving us, none are below a Master Corporal: 3 Sergeants and a CWO included in our losses.

Recruiting is most deifnitely necessary this summer, over our massively dispersed area.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (8 Mar 2005)

Just a point, summer training is no longer a prerequisite for any rank.  Without NSCE you can get up to WO.  Also each unit has a quota for how many of each rank MCpl and above they are allowed to have.


----------



## Saorse (8 Mar 2005)

Right you are: number of available positions from MCpl - CWO are determined by the size of the corps.

Also, in my corps, WO is an NSCE rank. Guess it's a corps thing.


----------



## Chang (8 Mar 2005)

yea mbdrs at our corps are section commanders or admin NCOs. however, back when i was a mbdr i had an acting troop WO position cause we were low on sr. NCOs. its all back to normal now..ish


----------



## Saorse (8 Mar 2005)

Life is never normalish


----------



## ouyin2000 (9 Mar 2005)

the MCpls in my unit act as section commanders mostly

we have enough Senior NCOs to teach most lessons, so the MCpls are more learning their leadership and instructional techniques than teaching cadets.

one thing that i have thought of, is putting the MCpls in charge of the corps for the night...give each of them a different position to carry out, IE: RSM, CSM, Plt WOs...just to see how they fair in the position, and to give them some experience


----------



## Saorse (9 Mar 2005)

That is sort of what I'm at: carrying out the higher level positions as practice for next year, when our senior cadets are heading off into the mystic.

Fairing pretty well so far: even with our small size, I'm fully content with the roles our ranks are playing, although our RSM should be doing a tad bit more of the traditional RSM duties. Another story for another time.


----------



## Jonny Boy (9 Mar 2005)

MCpl Saorse said:
			
		

> Understood. Especially when of our "graduates" next year leaving us, none are below a Master Corporal: 3 Sergeants and a CWO included in our losses.
> 
> Recruiting is most definitely necessary this summer, over our massively dispersed area.





you also said that you get 20 cadets on a god night. i was just wondering how many you have on paper that actually show up on a regular basis.  if it is less than 29 cadets than you should not have a chief, according tot he Cato's. the staff you should have is 1 MWO, 2 WO, 3 SGTs, and 4 M/Cpl's. the other 2 ranks are up to the CO.

here is the link for the page with All the rank numbers on it.

http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/4003A_e.pdf


----------



## Saorse (9 Mar 2005)

We've got 31 on paper.


----------



## Jonny Boy (10 Mar 2005)

wow lucky. you better do some recruiting though. by the end of the year wont you be under 30 though?


----------



## Saorse (10 Mar 2005)

We will indeed: hence the need for recruiting.

I've been invited to take part with the RCMP and FD in a local hockey Provincial Championship Opening Ceremony, so I'm hoping it at least gets our image out there, to start with.

My Warrant I are planning a major recruitment drive for this summer.


----------



## armygurl_557 (11 Mar 2005)

> Our corps gets 20 people on a good night. Welcome to rural Canada.



WOW.. Our Corps gets Twenty per platoon on a bad night! and Thats 6 platoons plus our recruit platoon... Welcome ot the city...
Our Master Corporals are mostly all under qualified compared to you as there are 3 sliverstars mcpls, and the rest are in redstar.  But 2 years ago our corps had 42 people and last year it was 130.. Now its 180-190 people.. Our mcpls are mostly section commanders but there are a few that are one flag party, or just dont do anything. Truth be told, many people consider everyone in our corps under qualified, but the last two years we won best corps in Onatrio, and we had placed atleast 1 person in the top 5 of every competition we entered. Right now we have a Sgt at the National Biathalon in BC. The big change in numbers had some of the best come out in people.  I myself am a Mcpl and i had to grow up and become a leader in a matter of a year. Most of our important seniors like say WO and above have been there for 5 Years Plus. 


And with the Acting WO, we have one. Hes in silverstar.


----------



## Saorse (11 Mar 2005)

Silver star acting WO... There was a silver star MASTER Warrant Officer at NSCE, and a red star Sergeant. I'm not to sure about that  :


----------



## Zedic_1913 (11 Mar 2005)

I'm sure every corps has their strengths and weaknesses ... and their few cadets that "fall through the cracks" of the national prerequisites.  That's normal for a cadet corps, their numbers can change so much in a short time ... so of course the corps must "adapt and overcome" and carry on with what they have.


----------



## Saorse (11 Mar 2005)

I do in a way see your point.

Yet at the same time, if I have a cadet who is capable of being a MWO, and I'm an imaginary CO for a day, I'll rush him through Gold Star before I'll have him promoted to the 2nd highest rank at silver. If we need a CSM or something, I'll gladly apoint him as one as a silver star Master Corporal or Sergeant, but I wouldn't catapult him to that rank as a silver star.

Maybe I'm just too accustomed to the new prerequisites already, but seeing a MWO without at least a gold star really nagged at me.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (11 Mar 2005)

Oh I completely agree ... one does not need a rank to do a job (you don't have to be a CWO to be RSM).  You can be given the appointment and responsibilities but hold the rank in acting or not at all.


----------



## Saorse (11 Mar 2005)

Oh, I know.  What is the lowest star level you've ever seen a CSM? (This isn't meant to be said with any rudeness, I'm curious as per to your reply)


----------



## ouyin2000 (11 Mar 2005)

ive had a CSM as a Gold Star qualified MWO. He took NSCE that year and failed it

also, in my old corps the CSM was the top NCO, as the RSM was in A-coy C-Scot-R


----------



## 3RCR_Thomas (21 Apr 2005)

At  our corps we have 30 on a good night but we still have 1 cwo 3 mwo's but no wo's


----------



## Zedic_1913 (21 Apr 2005)

Sgt Saorse said:
			
		

> Oh, I know.  What is the lowest star level you've ever seen a CSM? (This isn't meant to be said with any rudeness, I'm curious as per to your reply)


Gold Star and CL.  I've seen a RSM with Gold and CL as well (CWO).


----------



## armygurl_557 (21 Apr 2005)

> Silver star acting WO... There was a silver star MASTER Warrant Officer at NSCE, and a red star Sergeant. I'm not to sure about that




 I'm, in redstar, and i get Sgt next week.. [ I've been told i Get it.. because They need another 2ic.. We already have 4 acting]

We can't implement the new rank prerequisites right now, or entire corps would be acting ranks.. We could rush the entire corps through the whole training, and we're trying.. But some people just do not pick it up as quickly..


----------



## Zedic_1913 (22 Apr 2005)

armygurl_557 said:
			
		

> I'm, in redstar, and i get Sgt next week.. [ I've been told i Get it.. because They need another 2ic.. We already have 4 acting]
> 
> We can't implement the new rank prerequisites right now, or entire corps would be acting ranks.. We could rush the entire corps through the whole training, and we're trying.. But some people just do not pick it up as quickly..


We're somewhat in the same boat, as I'm sure many other corps can attest to.  The old prerequisite for Sergeant was Silver Star though so we're trying to make that the bare minimum and using Acting ranks as required.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (22 Apr 2005)

All our Sergeants are at least Gold Star qualified and 5/6 sergeants are CL or above, so it works out pretty well for us. 

The lowest I've seen an RSM was just Gold Star, no camp but he was a damn good RSM.


----------



## 3RCR_Thomas (22 Apr 2005)

Mcpl's in my corps only acted as a 2ic to one of the Sgt's


----------



## gt102 (22 Apr 2005)

Sgt Saorse said:
			
		

> Silver star acting WO... There was a silver star MASTER Warrant Officer at NSCE, and a red star Sergeant. I'm not to sure about that   :



*cough* I bet that was from my corp. Was he a blond head?

Anyways if that was.. he WAS gold star just that the QM was having difficulties locating the star 


PS.. do you not have to pass gold BEFORE going to NSCE?


----------



## Saorse (22 Apr 2005)

I sure think you do.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (22 Apr 2005)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> *cough* I bet that was from my corp. Was he a blond head?
> 
> Anyways if that was.. he WAS gold star just that the QM was having difficulties locating the star
> 
> ...


Yes you do ... however I do know of cadets that have managed to "slip through the cracks."


----------



## ouyin2000 (22 Apr 2005)

you are supposed to have your Gold Star Performance Record with you while you do your NSCE testing, at least thats what we had to have a few years ago in Pac Reg

i was given my performance record the day i left on the bus for NSCE, and i was busy sewing on my gold star badge on the bus ride to vernon


----------



## Jonny Boy (23 Apr 2005)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> PS.. do you not have to pass gold BEFORE going to NSCE?



yes. if you didn't there would be no point to the gold star level. NSCE covers every star level. how would anyone expect to pass or get a good mark if they don't know gold star.



( he he he i just noticed my number of posts in now the same as my corp number, 337. lol)


----------



## Saorse (24 Apr 2005)

Anyone have any historical knowledge on the "silver NSCE badge?"


----------



## Jonny Boy (24 Apr 2005)

Sgt Saorse said:
			
		

> Anyone have any historical knowledge on the "silver NSCE badge?"



It is not a  silver NSCE badge. it is  a Silver Star with a wreath around it. it looks like the NSCE badge but it is silver.   It is given to cadets that have a CLI and are Silver star qualified.

all i know is it was in use from in between 1978- 1972. i don't completely know what year though.


----------



## Saorse (24 Apr 2005)

My TO had figured it to be a badge given to exemplary cadets who had passed NSCE. Thank you for the confirmation!


----------



## Zedic_1913 (24 Apr 2005)

Sgt Saorse said:
			
		

> Anyone have any historical knowledge on the "silver NSCE badge?"


Here we have .... a "Silver Star with maple leafs badge:"
_(This picture was brought to you in part by .... my scanner)_


----------



## ouyin2000 (24 Apr 2005)

i believe i read somewhere that the badge was an old version of the Gold Star level. it was awarded to cadets who had completed their silver star training and a CLI course, and were ready to take on the NSCE testing


----------



## mcpl_spunky (25 Apr 2005)

wow that would have been nice . I am silver star and I have almost completed it ( I have they just wont cough up the badge until the end of the year). And I am going to a CLI course this year.


----------



## Saorse (25 Apr 2005)

Thank God that badge is gone.


----------



## Mcpl (18 May 2005)

Mcpl's...

We have a green star Mcpl that joined a few months ago. Green star. He does nothing because he knows nothing.

All other Mcpl's are red stars that are Section 2ic's 

except me. Im silver star Mcpl.

3 Sgts are red stars   they do nothing.

I just act a Sgt and do all their work for them.

Back when I was a cadet 4 years ago Mcpls was a good high rank with a lot of respect. Mcpl had a lot of responsibility supply nco, Parade Commander, etc. There was only 1 Mcpl then though.


Back


----------



## Burrows (18 May 2005)

This is the what duties do you carry out thread..not the..In my opinion I do all the bloody work and the sgts who clearly outrank me are in lower star levels and I can't stand it thread.


----------



## Mcpl (19 May 2005)

lol me putting stuff like that in lot of my posts...

Anyway...

Mcpl's should be Section 2IC's I think.


----------



## army_gurl_74 (23 May 2005)

how about some spelling and gramm*A*r?


----------



## Burrows (23 May 2005)

lol you.... how can you laugh out loud you?  gah...I feel dirty...using interweb slang.


----------

